# Bb bands



## Rookie1234 (Dec 23, 2013)

Best bands that are suitable to shot a bb that have very good life spanp


----------



## Rookie1234 (Dec 23, 2013)

Or tubes


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

I find that if you are shooting bb's only, bands and tubes seem to last much longer than when shooting heavier stuff. Im getting at least 800-1000 rounds outa my TBG with .177's. and very small pouches. My pouches are 3/8" by about 1 1/2"

But in general tubes last much longer than bands do. If im shooting heavier stuff i only get around 500 max. on my TBG and often less.

But i make the bands for bigger ammo into small bb bands after there done on big stuff. And after they break on bb's then i make em for ties on pouches and forks. So one can get great life outa bands in a round about way.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

reset said:


> I find that if you are shooting bb's only, bands and tubes seem to last much longer than when shooting heavier stuff. Im getting at least 800-1000 rounds outa my TBG with .177's. and very small pouches. My pouches are 3/8" by about 1 1/2"
> 
> But in general tubes last much longer than bands do. If im shooting heavier stuff i only get around 500 max. on my TBG and often less.
> 
> But i make the bands for bigger ammo into small bb bands after there done on big stuff. And after they break on bb's then i make em for ties on pouches and forks. So one can get great life outa bands in a round about way.


there's nothing wrong with being thrifty this hobby-habit can get expensive


----------

